# R33 GTR boot carpet/ trims wanted



## pav2412 (Jan 24, 2021)

Hi,

I'm looking for the boot carpet panel that covers the battery area, it sits behind the strut brace in the boot

Also for the boot floor carpet.

Many thanks


----------



## R4race (Dec 9, 2020)

I believe Davew of GTR heritage center posted some of the trunk trims for sale.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

pav2412 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for the boot carpet panel that covers the battery area, it sits behind the strut brace in the boot
> 
> ...


Good afternoon, I don't have a complete set in stock but I do have some of the parts you may require, I'll have a look through what I have and get back to you shortly.


----------



## pav2412 (Jan 24, 2021)

Hi davew, that would be much appreciated, thank you


----------

